# finding out to late...



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Been participating on web site and finding out I may be to old... looking for 40ish people to relate to, I travel the western united states and live in phoenix area,


----------



## Not A Easy Road (Jan 30, 2011)

Finding out to late about ? No your not to old Sa and depression don't care how old you are. I'm 41 and can relate


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess what I meant was. I was communicating with some one and found out she was in high school, felt like the creepy next door neighbor, also I want to do something about condition instead of pretend its not there or go back to self medicating in order to fit in.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

I can understand being to old when speaking to people under 18 but any age older than that your not too old we all have something in common and that's SA ! Good luck !


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol I started messaging someone on here back and forth until I found out they were in high school. I mean I felt too old to be communicating with them and I'm only 24; I couldn't imaging how much worse it would be for you. 

Have you checked out the 30+ age forum on here? I'm sure there are more people your age on here than you would think.


----------

